# Solved: Outlook unknown error 0x800CCC69



## wojnol

In outlook when sending and receiving mail, all incoming mail comes in fine, but when outgoing mail is being processed, outlook gives an error message:

"Task 'RPM Mail - Sending and Receiving' reported error (0x800CCC69): 'Unknown Error 0x800CCC69'"

I've looked this error up on the Microsoft Knowledge Base, but have not found a relavant solution.


----------



## etaf

http://www.modemhelp.net/oeerrors/oe.shtml
SMTP_550_MAILBOX_NOT_FOUND Mailbox not found.

are you sure you have the smtp details correct in account settings


----------



## wojnol

All the SMTP account details have been checked several times. The Microsoft Knowledge Base names this error "Mailbox Not Found" while outlook names it as an "Unknown Error." Is this still the same error? Is there any other solutions?


----------



## etaf

is this outlook or outlook express
check to see if theres a spam filter or virus checker having an impact
could it be a firewall setting
do you require server authorisation???


----------



## jrom727

Hi wojnol,

do u have any firewall? router firewall? MS firewall? and others...?


----------



## wojnol

The problem has been fixed. It was caused by a bad message that was stuck in the outbox. The message was deleted and the problem resolved. Thanks for your help!


----------



## jrom727

hey thanks wojnol, for taking the time to inform us how your issue was resolved. 

now you can mark this thread "Solved" using the "Thread Tools" located at the top part of post #1.


Thanks again wojnol!


----------



## blueridge

Outlook unknown error 0x800CCC69

I just looked up this error code and was directed to this site and registered specifically to solve this annoying problem. It only occurs on some of my outgoing email messages, and it says "unknown" error. I have checked addresses for mistakes, found none. There are no attachments. This one email prevents me from sending any others out due to the error, unless I send it to another folder to place on hold. Please advise.


----------



## wanness

I have been getting this message recently and it only concerns one mail server. In talking to their IT department they have no blocks on my email address. 
Every time that I attempt to send a message to this particular IP, I keep getting the message, "sender address" blocked. This message comes from my mail server. It's driving me crazy. Any suggestions? Thanks, Bill p.s. I have nothing in my "outbox"


----------



## wanness

I have been getting this message recently and it only concerns one mail server. In talking to their IT department they have no blocks on my email address. 
Every time that I attempt to send a message to this particular IP, I keep getting the message, "sender address" blocked. This message comes from my mail server. It's driving me crazy. Any suggestions? Thanks, Bill p.s. I have nothing in my "outbox"


----------



## amansker

I had this error message from the Outlook TEST button (in the account setup) despite correct configuration. I then found that I could successfully send through that account despite the error (which did not show when Outlook was in normal send mode).

Tried the account Test again and still got the error. It continues to work just fine.

Never seen that one before. Server is at siteground.

To clarify, this is the message I'm talking about: 'Unknown Error 0x800CCC69'"


----------



## wanness

amansker; Thanks very much for your input. Bill


----------



## Sonny Spells

Thanks you guys - I spent ages hitting the test button and not being able to get Outlook to send the test e-mail when all the time it was working properly - it's only the test that doesn't work - glad I found the forum


----------

